# Software V11b is now out for Series 3 platforms



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got new software v11b for my all Series 3s (original) and my TiVo-HD TiVo.
I have not tested it yet to see what is new but hopefully it will fix some of the reported problems some people are having with their TiVos. I was not having any problems with any of my TiVos so I will not be able to tell what was fixed.
People with problems should force a call home and upgrade ASAP and see if their problems go away.
I am trying to upgrade an unactivated TiVo I have to see if this software does fix SI screen re-boot problem.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just got new software v11b for my all Series 3s (original) and my TiVo-HD TiVo.
> I have not tested it yet to see what is new but hopefully it will fix some of the reported problems some people are having with their TiVos. I was not having any problems with any of my TiVos so I will not be able to tell what was fixed.
> People with problems should force a call home and upgrade ASAP and see if their problems go away.
> I am trying to upgrade an unactivated TiVo I have to see if this software does fix SI screen re-boot problem.


I got mine tonight when I forced a connection then forced a reboot.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

What's the full version number?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> What's the full version number?


Same as it was for V11 with the b added (each model has a different number after the 11b).


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

the b generally indicates a beta version. Do you have any confirmation from tivo that 11b is out for all customers? Are you part of the initial rollout?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see 3 of my boxes showed a pending restart. i just rebooted them and also had 2 boxes connect to the service.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> What's the full version number?


Probably this one

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7062327#post7062327

11.0b.E2-01-2-648

(from my S3)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lew said:


> the b generally indicates a beta version. Do you have any confirmation from tivo that 11b is out for all customers? Are you part of the initial rollout?


No! I am not part of any beta, and other people are getting this software as I am.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I wonder if this is to fix the issues with the Tuning Adaptor "gray screen" issues?


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Not here. Even forced a connection.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

lessd said:


> No! I am not part of any beta, and other people are getting this software as I am.


Tivo releases software to a limited number of units as part of the final test. Last software release I got a b version a few weeks before it was released. My unit updated to a non-b version the same time everyone got the software. I'm not part of a beta.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lew said:


> the b generally indicates a beta version. Do you have any confirmation from tivo that 11b is out for all customers? Are you part of the initial rollout?


b doesn't indicate beta. It indicates that it is the second 11.0 release. This is how TiVo has always done their versioning afaik.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The original TiVo software was 8.1.7 and the update to that was 8.1.7b.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I just synced to network, and restarted. No 11b yet, but I look forward to it.
(Both Series 3s and the HD, not updated)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm not in a beta program either (if I was, I couldn't say anyhoo  ).


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Well, it reset my output setting from native to 1080i. If that is the extent of the side effects I am happy. I am so gun shy I absolutely dread every new update now thinking there will be more things wrong than right with it. Probably nothing to worry about since it is not a full version increment this time...


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Last call in was this morning and no pending restart here.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

After seeing this thread last night I forced a connection and did get ver b.

No idea what the differences are though.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

SeanC said:


> No idea what the differences are though.


A letter.

A byte.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone have a detailed listing (or even anecdotal evidence) of what the update brings to the TiVo?


----------



## argusx (Dec 7, 2008)

I've had some issues with my TiVo tuners 'freezing'. You can navigate the interface and play programs that had already been recorded. However, if you try to watch live TV, both tuners show only a black screen. If I do a soft or hard reset the tuners come back. This morning I was navigating the interface (maybe I was paging down too quickly) but it unit 'froze' and wouldn't respond to the remote. Hard reset, and everything was fine. I'm not having any video quality issues, such as pixelization. The unit is well ventilated.

Do you think this software update might help?

I should add, I don't have any cable cards. These are the built-in analog tuners. I also have a Western Digital external drive expander (TiVo verified).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

argusx said:


> Do you think this software update might help?


Here's what TiVo said a few weeks ago, responding to a question about the loss of analog tuners. This should be the same release that customers are getting now.



TiVoJerry said:


> We believe we have a fix in place for a majority of situations and just started releasing it to a set number of random HD units as of last night. This is our initial release period where we review all cases logged against the new SW. If you are connecting on a regular basis but have not received new SW, you are not in this initial phase (i.e. making more connections will not get you SW any faster). If all goes well during the review period, the rest of the units will receive the SW shortly thereafter.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

my THD just got "the" b version after a forced connect and then restart/reboot!

11.0b.E2-01-2-652


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

rainwater said:


> b doesn't indicate beta. It indicates that it is the second 11.0 release. This is how TiVo has always done their versioning afaik.


Yeah, the ".E2" is the part that indicates a beta or release candidate. Since it seems to be going out to many people now, it must have reached at least the release candidate stage. Once the release candidate becomes final, they push out the same version again, but without the .E2. That means the people who got the release candidate have to go through the update twice.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

My Family Room S3 is now updated after the restart. It has cable cards, so I can't tell if the xx-x channel issue is resolved for 11b. 
My HD with no cards has not updated yet.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

JamieP said:


> Yeah, the ".E2" is the part that indicates a beta or release candidate. Since it seems to be going out to many people now, it must have reached at least the release candidate stage. Once the release candidate becomes final, they push out the same version again, but without the .E2. That means the people who got the release candidate have to go through the update twice.


So I was right the software is still in the limited release/testing stage. I had the letter designation wrong, E not b means early release.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lew said:


> So I was right the software is still in the limited release/testing stage. I had the letter designation wrong, E not b means early release.


E doesn't mean early release particularly. It could be any letter.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

geodon005 said:


> Anyone have a detailed listing (or even anecdotal evidence) of what the update brings to the TiVo?


Something minor--try using the skip-to-tick button in Now Playing .


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> Something minor--try using the skip-to-tick button in Now Playing .


Nothing new for me. It toggles between end of list and top of list just as it always did.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> Nothing new for me. It toggles between end of list and top of list just as it always did.


I wasn't aware of it doing it before. Maybe it was broken--it was in their list of things to test, which is strange if it were an old, undocumented feature.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> I wasn't aware of it doing it before. Maybe it was broken--it was in their list of things to test, which is strange if it were an old, undocumented feature.


What "list of things to test"?

It wasn't undocumented, it was an announced change. i think it was in the 11.0 update message. It works on many different lists, not just NPL.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> What "list of things to test"?
> 
> It wasn't undocumented, it was an announced change. i think it was in the 11.0 update message. It works on many different lists, not just NPL.


You're right--it does work in list menus all over the place. I wasn't aware of it before. Forget that I mentioned it--talkin' out of school .


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

lew said:


> So I was right the software is still in the limited release/testing stage. I had the letter designation wrong, E not b means early release.


Actually, it isn't the letter of the alphabet, but whether it is lower case or upper case that seems to be the distinguishing trait of beta/RC version names.


----------



## speedy99 (Feb 24, 2009)

argusx said:


> I've had some issues with my TiVo tuners 'freezing'. You can navigate the interface and play programs that had already been recorded. However, if you try to watch live TV, both tuners show only a black screen. If I do a soft or hard reset the tuners come back. This morning I was navigating the interface (maybe I was paging down too quickly) but it unit 'froze' and wouldn't respond to the remote. Hard reset, and everything was fine. I'm not having any video quality issues, such as pixelization. The unit is well ventilated.
> 
> Do you think this software update might help?
> 
> I should add, I don't have any cable cards. These are the built-in analog tuners. I also have a Western Digital external drive expander (TiVo verified).


Argusx,

I have identical config to you (but no external drive) - anxiously awaiting some update. I get the grey screen of death after only 15 mins of channel surfing. Curious if anyone here can verify the update fixes the grey screen of death. (Seems to happen for two scenarios - with and without CableCard - but usually only when in the CATV tuning mode - analog OTA seems to work more reliably for me.)


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Other units still not updated. Do updates usually get to all units within a certain timeline? A few more days perhaps?


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

One thing that I have noticed differently with this version is that the Port Test setting on mine now says Successful instead of Failed. If I went to the test before it told me I needed to connected to the service which had no affect.

I also feel like there is an extra field in the system information screen now that says something like GC Connection: ACTIVE. I could be wrong, but I don't remember that being there before.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

vectorcatch said:


> I also feel like there is an extra field in the system information screen now that says something like GC Connection: ACTIVE. I could be wrong, but I don't remember that being there before.


On 11.0 box; 
Real time connection: Active
GC: Thursday Feb 26 9:36 am
Indexing: Thursday Feb 26 9:35 am

GC is there.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

vectorcatch said:


> One thing that I have noticed differently with this version is that the Port Test setting on mine now says Successful instead of Failed. If I went to the test before it told me I needed to connected to the service which had no affect.
> 
> I also feel like there is an extra field in the system information screen now that says something like GC Connection: ACTIVE. I could be wrong, but I don't remember that being there before.


My port test went from failed to successful after I changed my network settings from DHCP to static. DHCP wasn't working properly with my router.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

speedy99 said:


> Argusx,
> 
> I have identical config to you (but no external drive) - anxiously awaiting some update. I get the grey screen of death after only 15 mins of channel surfing. Curious if anyone here can verify the update fixes the grey screen of death. (Seems to happen for two scenarios - with and without CableCard - but usually only when in the CATV tuning mode - analog OTA seems to work more reliably for me.)


When I checked one of my TiVoHD(on FIOS with two Cable cards )boxes this morning that had the update installed yesterday. it had a grey screen. i could still hear the audio from the channels and the channels would change and I could still hear the audio, but it stayed on the grey screen.
I rebooted it and it was fine. I'll have to check it again tonight. My other TiVoHD and Series3 boxes with the update were fine this morning.

I have never seen this behavior before.


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

I just want to see a HDMI/Netflix/Crap sound fix.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

My latest sync just told me to restart. This should be the 11b. Will check if I can record xx-x channels. Just a few minutes more...

Update: No dice I can channel up/down thru 44-2, 44-3, etc, but no setting up a manual recording for these. Maybe next update.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I just received 11.0b-01-2-648 without the E on it. Which is fairly odd since I'm pretty sure I just received the version with the E yesterday.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, I got 11.0b.E2 yesterday and 11.0b today.


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Same here.

I got the E version on Wednesday night/Thursday morning, and since my TiVo S3 hasn't managed to actually complete a "soft" restart lately (since I had problems with the Netflix stream a couple of months ago and had to replace the hard drive!) I did a hard boot yesterday morning and it came up with the 11.0b.E2-01-2-648 build.

So, it gave me a bit of a jolt this morning (Friday) when I went down to the family room and saw that the TiVo was awaiting _another_ hard reboot. Since I have had problems before when a failing drive ends up in an endless, fruitless, nightly reboot cycle, I was worried that that whole world of hurt was starting again. Nevertheless, after another hard start (with a comforting cup of coffee at hand), the system came up by itself and showed 11.0b-01-2-648.

What the heck have they fixed in this one? And why don't they ever say? Fingers crossed...

Steve


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

vectorcatch said:


> One thing that I have noticed differently with this version is that the Port Test setting on mine now says Successful instead of Failed. If I went to the test before it told me I needed to connected to the service which had no affect.


Actually the Port Test failure was a problem in the TiVo servers, not related to 11.0 software. TiVo corrected this several weeks ago, coincident with the software update.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

szwjunk said:


> What the heck have they fixed in this one? And why don't they ever say? Fingers crossed...


Is there a list of fixes somewhere? I am still hopeful they are addressing the xx-x channel recording issue. Even without guide details.

Update - I called TiVo. A partial list:
Smart Diags on 6.52 and 6.58 (i didn't quite understand this)
Remove need for kickstart after netflix problem
Repeat manual recording on channels improved, may need to re-enter the request now.
Most grey screen issues on carded boxes fixed.
Swivel search improved
Pause/ then look at swivel, then return, fixed.

I can't answer questions on above, I took notes real fast, she had no ability to copy me on an email list.

She also took my request regarding the xx-x channels manual recording. Said it was cable specific, so if you want this feature, you may have to make your own call to TiVo. For those too cheap to get cards, and too far from tower to get good OTA, this would be great.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Is there a list of fixes somewhere? I am still hopeful they are addressing the xx-x channel recording issue. Even without guide details.


I just tested the XX-X channel recording (with V11b on a TiVo-HD) and found no problem as the channel recorded normally (in HD) and i was able to set up a manual repeating recording of two XX-X channels without any problems. I will see tonight if the recordings take place (both at the same time ABC and NBC evening news)


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

lessd said:


> I just tested the XX-X channel recording (with V11b on a TiVo-HD) and found no problem as the channel recorded normally (in HD) and i was able to set up a manual repeating recording of two XX-X channels without any problems. I will see tonight if the recordings take place (both at the same time ABC and NBC evening news)


Well, I've restarted. No change. I will now rescan and see if that fixes this.

Update - I did the rescan - I see the channels when I hit Guide and can record once I view the channel, but it does not come up when setting a manual recording ahead of time for me.

Maybe your cable company passed the data to TiVo? When you are in the set up to record ahead, you see xx-x channels? I jump from 2 to 4, I don't see the 2-2.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jazzy01 said:


> I have just received a slightly different update on my THD:
> 
> 11.0b-01-2-652


That is a final version. That means it is being rolled out to everyone most likely.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

jazzy01 said:


> my THD just got "the" b version after a forced connect and then restart/reboot!
> 
> 11.0b.E2-01-2-652


I have just received a slightly different update on my THD:

11.0b-01-2-652

this would be the final load.............not beta

thx Rainwater!


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

same here, 11.0b-01...., on both the S3 and the HD


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm one of those who got two updates as posted here.

The bug I posted about here seems to be fixed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just tested the XX-X channel recording (with V11b on a TiVo-HD) and found no problem as the channel recorded normally (in HD) and i was able to set up a manual repeating recording of two XX-X channels without any problems. I will see tonight if the recordings take place (both at the same time ABC and NBC evening news)


I've never had a problem with the manual open QAM xx-xx recordings until getting this software on my S3. All of a sudden it's been skipping every one of my manual recordings for the last 2 days. Ugh.


----------



## TracySMiller (Oct 14, 2002)

Has anyone else who has the new update noticed their capacity increased? Mine went from 98 HD hours to 106 HD hours (I have the 250GB internal drive plus a 500GB external drive). Strange.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TracySMiller said:


> Has anyone else who has the new update noticed their capacity increased? Mine went from 98 HD hours to 106 HD hours (I have the 250GB internal drive plus a 500GB external drive). Strange.


From what I recall, TiVo changed how they estimated capacity in the 11.0.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> From what I recall, TiVo changed how they estimated capacity in the 11.0.


You are correct, the change came with V11 and after on both the Series 3 original and TiVo-HD. The original software that was shipped with the TiVo-HDXL was another version (not V11) and the change was made on that version, now I would guess that all TiVos with the series 3 platform have V11 or V11b with the new HD recording estimate.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I've never had a problem with the manual open QAM xx-xx recordings until getting this software on my S3. All of a sudden it's been skipping every one of my manual recordings for the last 2 days. Ugh.


After this problem was reported I set up a TiVo-HD (no cable cards and V11b software) to record the 6:30 PM news manually on ch 30-1 (NBC) and 8-1 (ABC) I just got home and both 30 minute new broadcast recorded without any problems. I also had the clock on the display so if the TiVo had done any re-boots I would have known. So I don't know what problem you are having but it not effecting all TiVo-HD units with V11b or I am very lucky with my TiVo-HD. I did set up the manual recordings after V11b was on the TiVo. 
__________________


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I've never had a problem with the manual open QAM xx-xx recordings until getting this software on my S3. All of a sudden it's been skipping every one of my manual recordings for the last 2 days. Ugh.


As I suggested on your post in the other thread, try deleting the SP and recreating it.


----------



## WoodySig (Oct 2, 2007)

In regards to knowing what bugs were fixed...

I've had a TivoHD for a long time and I've got a perfectly tuned high speed home network and internet connection, but always was painfully slow on YouTube and Tivo Search Beta.

Had a dinner party last weekend and tried to show them YouTube and took up to 30 seconds to redraw background and forever to accept inputs. Tivo Search Beta never would show the pictures at the top. Was embarrassed to say that this was a benefit of my subscription and even mentioned how I was too busy during normal hours to call and complain to Tivo. A friend didn't have the same issues on his full Series3 and we've been talking about this for months.

Tonight I randomly decided to take a look at the version and was at 11.0b-01-2-652 and since I couldn't recall what version I thought I had, I decided to try Search Beta. The top Images appeared within 2 seconds vs. Never. Go to YouTube and my remote didn't freeze anymore. Display very quick and sign-in was instant - like night and day.

So, I don't know if there is a publicly available release notes for this build, but so far I'm more satisfied that I'm actually able to get close to the value I expected out of this device.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im not part of beta testing, have a TiVoHD and 11b. Didnt have any problems before and not seeing any now so im also not seeing any improvments either.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jazzy01 said:


> my THD just got "the" b version after a forced connect and then restart/reboot!
> 
> 11.0b.E2-01-2-652


OK, I've already gotten two updates within a week, the "E" and "no E" versions of -648 on my S3. Is there yet another increment (-652) I should be expecting or is that just for the HD/XL Series? It is sort of important for me to know because I need to intercept soft reboots and turn them into hard ones (wierd upgraded hard drive). I guess I'll just keep checking every night for the pending restart message before retiring.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jlib said:


> Is there yet another increment (-652) I should be expecting or is that just for the HD/XL Series?


The 648 (Series3), 652 (TivoHD), and 658 (XL) simply refer to the TiVo model number.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

WoodySig said:


> So, I don't know if there is a publicly available release notes for this build, but so far I'm more satisfied that I'm actually able to get close to the value I expected out of this device.


Based on comments to this forum, the 11.0b release appears to fix several issues, including:


Hangs on the System Information screen for unactivated TiVos _-- introduced in 11.0_

Failure to recover properly when one's Internet went out during Netflix playback

Problems with repeating manual recordings from Clear QAM channels _-- introduced in 11.0_

Most situations where the analog tuners "went out", requiring one to reboot (or tune to a digital channel) to reacquire them _-- introduced in 11.0_

One prominent issue that does not appear to be addressed...is the loss of tuners (until reboot) when an attached SDV adapter is powered off or reset. That's still a fairly serious issue for those with cable providers that use SDV, especially since some SDV adapters appear to reset themselves periodically.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

11.0b fixed a reproducible problem on my S3 where performing a specific set of actions would always cause the TiVo to reboot when left arrowing out of the Now Playing List.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> One prominent issue that does not appear to be addressed...is the loss of tuners (until reboot) when an attached SDV adapter is powered off or reset. That's still a fairly serious issue for those with cable providers that use SDV, especially since some SDV adapters appear to reset themselves periodically.


Where did you read this?

From what I've read in a few threads, if a TA reboots it just causes all recordings to stop (including OTA). It doesn't actually cause a loss of tuners and it doesn't require a reboot of the TiVo to fix.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Problems with repeating manual recordings from Clear QAM channels _-- introduced in 11.0_


This was actually a general problem with creating recordings of channels with no guide data. These include both Clear QAM channels on CableCARD-less TiVos and recently added channels which haven't been added to your lineup by Tribune/TiVo (they'll show up in the channel list because of information in CableCARD or TA channel maps). The only way to make recordings of these is to manually schedule them--can't use guide entries on the channel cause there aren't any. You could set up a manual recording of such a channel, repeating or not, but when the time came to make the recording, TiVo would fail, placing a note in the Recording History that the recording wasn't made because the channel had been removed from you lineup (or something like that). The problem is fixed by 11b.

I personally ran into this bug because my provider added 12 new HD channels a day or two before Christmas (10 expanded basic and 2 premium movie channels in the Showtime/TMC tier to which I subscribe, all encrypted). It's taken four service calls to TiVo over six weeks to get all but two of them added to the lineup .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Based on comments to this forum, the 11.0b release appears to fix several issues, including:
> 
> 
> Hangs on the System Information screen for unactivated TiVos _-- introduced in 11.0_
> ...


Couple of other things fixed related to Closed Captions I noticed are now fixed:
1. Toggling CC off now properly clears captions
2. After using Netflix CC font size & style settings now still work (previously after using Netflix CC settings would break)


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

morac said:


> Where did you read this?
> 
> From what I've read in a few threads, if a TA reboots it just causes all recordings to stop (including OTA). It doesn't actually cause a loss of tuners and it doesn't require a reboot of the TiVo to fix.


I could be wrong. That was just my interpretation of what I've read here and been told by PM. I've been told by people that they had to reboot their TiVo to tune channels after their SDV adapter reset. Maybe the TiVo responds differently to different TAs, or perhaps the tuners are restored automatically after a period of time -- I don't know.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Couple of other things fixed related to Closed Captions I noticed are now fixed:
> 1. Toggling CC off now properly clears captions
> 2. After using Netflix CC font size & style settings now still work (previously after using Netflix CC settings would break)


Good to know about those fixes. People have been complaining about those CC issues ever since since Netflix support was added.


----------



## hthomson (Sep 29, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> I could be wrong. That was just my interpretation of what I've read here and been told by PM. I've been told by people that they had to reboot their TiVo to tune channels after their SDV adapter reset. Maybe the TiVo responds differently to different TAs, or perhaps the tuners are restored automatically after a period of time -- I don't know.


Based on my experiance, this does happen. I had 2 TAs installed in the last two weeks and BH must have been doing some fine tuning of their SDV because I would find that whenever the green light on the TA was blinking, I could not tune in any channels unless I restarted my TiVo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Couple of other things fixed related to Closed Captions I noticed are now fixed:
> 1. Toggling CC off now properly clears captions
> 2. After using Netflix CC font size & style settings now still work (previously after using Netflix CC settings would break)


Problem #2 does indeed appear to be fixed, but I saw problem #1 on my S3 (running 11.0b) again last night so #1 does not appear to be fixed.

#1 only occurs with digital captions (regular analog CC will clear) and only if the captions would have been on the screen with CC is turned off (i.e., continuous talking) so you might want to retest it on an HD channel or other channel with digital captioning.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

hthomson said:


> Based on my experiance, this does happen. I had 2 TAs installed in the last two weeks and BH must have been doing some fine tuning of their SDV because I would find that whenever the green light on the TA was blinking, I could not tune in any channels unless I restarted my TiVo.


I stand corrected then.

I guess it affects people differently, because in another thread people were complaining about losing recordings when the TA rebooted, but they never mentioned that they had to restart the TiVo. Either things would work fine after the TA rebooted or they could simply pull the USB cable and plug it back in.

Out of curiosity, did you try unplugging the TA, before you tried rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Good to know about those fixes. People have been complaining about those CC issues ever since since Netflix support was added.


Netflix downloads are CC? I did not know this. I keep losing the CC signal on the SCIFI Channel and a few other.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Netflix downloads are CC? I did not know this. I keep losing the CC signal on the SCIFI Channel and a few other.


 No, Netflix streams don't have/support captions at the moment. However for some reason with 11.0 software after you used Netflix at least once that would mess up rendering of captions (would only display in default size & font) unless you rebooted the Tivo. That particular issue appears to be resolved now with 11.0b.


----------



## hthomson (Sep 29, 2007)

morac said:


> I stand corrected then.
> 
> I guess it affects people differently, because in another thread people were complaining about losing recordings when the TA rebooted, but they never mentioned that they had to restart the TiVo. Either things would work fine after the TA rebooted or they could simply pull the USB cable and plug it back in.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you try unplugging the TA, before you tried rebooting the TiVo?


I did not try that. It hasn't happened in a couple of days but the next time it does I'll try unplugging the USB cable.


----------



## wagswvu (Feb 17, 2009)

bkdtv said:


> Based on comments to this forum, the 11.0b release appears to fix several issues, including:
> 
> 
> Hangs on the System Information screen for unactivated TiVos _-- introduced in 11.0_
> ...


I have still been having trouble with loosing my analog channels, so I called tech support this morning and after talking with the rep he told me that apparently this version didn't help everyone. So at some point there would be another update. I would encourage anybody who this update didn't help to call up support and get your case updated otherwise they will assume it helped you.


----------

